# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  có ai biết cách bẻ khóa usb 3g e156g của vinaphone gúp mình với

## thuyduong

mình mới mua usb 3g e156g của vinaphone số s/n:gf4caa19a2814516.ở quê mình sóng yếu ko thể dùng được.mình muốn bẻ khóa để dùng sóng vietel cho sóng khỏe.bạn nào bít cách giúp mình với.mình xin cảm ơn và hậu tạ.email của mình:[email protected]

----------


## gaunhoiboom

*bác nào biết xử dụng phần mềm download flashget 3.5 ko? giúp em với.em download đều phải linh thui*

bác nào biết xử dụng phần mềm download flashget 3.5 ko? giúp em với.em download đều phải linh thui....huhuhu:bawling:.

----------


## thangmarketing

> bác nào biết xử dụng phần mềm download flashget 3.5 ko? giúp em với.em download đều phải linh thui....huhuhu:bawling:.


dùng orbit download đi .như flashget mà tốc độ cũng nhanh 


http://download.cnet.com/orbit-downloader/3000-2071_4-10600926.html

----------


## luxubu

tốt nhất là dùng idm có crak ấy

----------

